# new pic of Charmin



## CharminsMom (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm tickled pink b/c I got a laptop for Christmas so now I can post pics from my digital camera which is sooooo much better

Charmin has calmed down alot. Probably b/c the mites are dead!! I discovered those about 3 days after bringing him home when I took him to work for a fecal. There were live mites on the slide from where I got poo from the carrier he was in. Hooked him up with Revolution which was fun to dose for his size. He has stopped scratching and less moody  

I'm really tickled today b/c the rest of his order was sitting on my porch. This weekend he gets upgraded to the flight cage I have. It's like a ferrte nation but without the 2nd level since its a bird cage. We're gonna use grids and coroplast to make 2nd floor and line the bottom floor. I will post pics when its done.

Ok so here's the latest pic of him....he's too cute!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

LOOKS JUST LIKE MY BABY =)


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I just love that name!!!! He is very sweet looking.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a beautiful baby!


----------

